
Russian Programmers Are Pretty Good - vixen99
http://www.unz.com/akarlin/russian-programmers-are-good/
======
victorhugo31337
I never understood programming competitions. To me, programming is more of an
art form or a craft than something you do competitively.

~~~
bubuga
If you can measure or evaluate something, you can make a competition out of
it.

